# First trip to Germany



## haggispeed (May 10, 2005)

Just looking for a few tips here I guess. We are (probably) travelling this coming weekend (26 June) for 2 weeks. Will go Dover Calais then drive through Belgium / Luxembourg likely heading toward Kohln. Will spend some time along the Mosel then up the Rhine, well that's the (very) vague plan.
We tend not to spend the whole time touring, prefer to spend a few days somewhere relaxing then maybe move on.

I've seen lots of references here to Stellplaze but accompanied by lots of comments that they're overcrowded ? is that generally true ? When we travelled France last year we hardly saw any Aires and the odd one or two we did see were just crowded car parks in towns, not very nice for relaxing, looked more like Gipsy camps.
Also have seen some comments about difficulty getting into sites this time of year, I understand some areas in Germany may have already started the school holidays ? Again when in France at this time last year we had no problem finding sites.
For me one of the great benefits is not having to plan and just roam where the fancy (and the weather) takes you.
We are of course equiped with the ACSI book which I find very useful for finding recommended sites.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

We recently had an MHF meet or two (or three) in this area. Have a read through the thread :: here ::.

Regards overcrowding - I would aim to get to a site by early afternoon in the week. At weekends, I would try to get to a site before Friday lunchtime.

In that thread, there is a link from Jock and Rita to a download for all of the Stellplatz sites for a GPS. Well worth doing, IMO.

There are some beautiful places along the Mosel (more than you can shake a stick at) and along the Rhine. We're going again sometime next year :wink:

Sorry for the brief reply - still decamping the van after our trip.

Gerald


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

down the mosel will be busy but there is a lot stelaplatz , so you should nt have much problem , if you go down the rhien there is1 at braubach , about 5 -6 miles up stream towards lorely , holds about 25 mh , stayed there a few times no problem , its a lovely village aswell , lot of history , have a good trip ,bazajacq


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think there is much of an overcrowding problem on Stellplatz. Gerald's advice is good. When you are on the Mosel there are so many it will not be a problem. In many years of using Aires and Stellplatz we have always found room, so don't worry about it, Alan.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

I'm going to Germany in a motorhome this summer too. 

Same as you, tunnel to Calais, drive across Belgium, and heading for Cologne. No further.

I have booked the municipal campsite in Cologne for our stay, as there is a busy event going on there at the time, and the manager of the site has been very helpful, and even given me details of a vet for Chloe's passport to be stamped for our return. 

We're hoping to visit the wargraves at Ypres, but not sure what else on the way.

Heather


----------



## haggispeed (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies so far. What are the Stellplaze / municipal campsites like ? what we saw in France wasn't too impressed, at least not to stay for a few days, want somewhere we can relax, perhaps have a dip in a pool.

Really not had time to research the areas and plan the route well. So I guess we really will be winging it, since it looks like the holiday may be shorter now we may just stick to the Mosel area.

Looks like we are going to be delayed by a few days now, have just agreed by phone to buy a new camper ! (saw it last weekend but was waiting to get a better trade in deal on mine ), don't think it will be ready for collection by Saturday so we'll probably go later in the week, couple of weeks touring should give it a proper shakedown under warranty eh


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

haggispeed said:


> What are the Stellplaze / municipal campsites like ?


Here's the one at Klusserath: a beautiful site. The one at Enkirch is just as good.

Gerald


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Haggispeed, If you want pools and clothes washing and all of that you should look at camp sites. Aires and Stellplatz offer parking, water supply and grey and black disposal and a bin, almost never anything more. Also, mostly on Aires putting chairs, awnings etc. outside is against the rules, although sometimes tolerated if there is enough room. Stellplatz rules are a little more relaxed.

Thee are many thread on here covering all of this although the specific ones you need may be hard to find as these are such common words, Alan.


----------



## haggispeed (May 10, 2005)

many thanks folks, well that picture is certainly more what I had in mind, looks very relaxing and peaceful
I wouldn't say a pool is a must, just nice to have a dip once in a while, especially if the weather continues like it has been recently !
Find the rules about no awnings, chairs etc a little resrictive, after all don't want t obe stuck inside when we're on site. Good to know its a bit more relaxed in Germany

I'm sure we'll have a great time and find some lovely places, for some reason Germany seems a bit more like the unknown than France did, not sure why that should be, hadn't been to France in the MH until last year (well unless you count the Le Mans 24 hr race, but that's a whole different experience !)

I have heard that Germany is a much more cash oriented country, will refuse to take debit cards. I can understand it in the smaller villages, shops and markets, is that also true in the supermarkets generally ?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

haggispeed said:


> I have heard that Germany is a much more cash oriented country, will refuse to take debit cards. I can understand it in the smaller villages, shops and markets, is that also true in the supermarkets generally ?


I think it depends. A Lidl (I think it was) wouldn't take our Visa card, so there may be restrictions on which card you can use. I think it's always best to check before you spend, or make sure you have enough cash with you to cover the cost, just in case :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi haggispeed,

As it's your first time in Germany see HERE

Enjoy your trip.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

If you have cash then you won't be dissapointed, some do take Visa but not many. They prefer EC and Maestro. Plenty of Cash machines around which do take Visa.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I have just created a photo album for the recent Germany meeting. Some of the photo's will give you an idea of what the Stelplatz look like.

Click here for photos

Never had a problem finding or parking on the stelplatz, plenty of room at all but the very small ones.

Trevor


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We did Germany for the first time last year. The Mosel is great. There was plenty of room on all we used. Everyone had their chairs and tables out, pullout awnings too. Most were at the side of the river. No pools though. You will need a site for that. My experience of the sites were too many people, less room(we went on two). We may have just chosen the wrong type of site, but it was to do washing etc so only overnight and not too much of an issue. I couldn't wait to get back to the stellplatz. The one at bernkastlekues had the pitch set out with a low fence around. All had leccy for additional charge, a couple had showers and loo block, showers usually euro charge.

The best approach that we had was to park up at the side of another with sufficient room for awning and a couple of feet more. This tended to avoid room for another van to squeeze in-between but sufficient room for you to feel that you had your own space without encroaching the pitch next to you.

Karen


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Haggispeed 

If you fancy a swim then the Mosel is fine to swim in at Klusserath and Enkirch 

Regards Chris


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



haggispeed said:


> Good to know its a bit more relaxed in Germany


It all depends on common sense. If a stellplatz is 80-90% full and somebody arrives and finds the remaining 10-20% blocked by awnings and camping furniture, then the newcomer will be less than amused. Keep in mind that most stellplatz do not have marked pitches.



haggispeed said:


> I'm sure we'll have a great time and find some lovely places ...


I am sure you will!



haggispeed said:


> I have heard that Germany is a much more cash oriented country, will refuse to take debit cards. I can understand it in the smaller villages, shops and markets, is that also true in the supermarkets generally ?


Debit cards (NOT: Credit cards) are accepted at practically all supermarkets meanwhile. However, in quite a few cases debit cards issued by foreign banks will not work. So make sure you always have some cash with you.Getting Euros out of a cash machine should however be no problem at all with a UK debit card. Just try to avoid machines run by _"Sparkasse"_ banks, they charge a hefty fee in addition to the fee your UK bank will take.

This weekend school holidays begin in the federal states of Bremen, Lower Saxony, Saxony, Saxony-Anhalt and Thuringia.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

haggispeed said:


> Find the rules about no awnings, chairs etc a little resrictive, after all don't want t obe stuck inside when we're on site.


You still misunderstand Haggis. 

Aires and Stellplatzen are *not *sites. Although they do come in a variety of shapes and sizes, they are in principle just *overnight stops*, and strictly speaking you are not allowed to stay on them for more than one night. (_This rule is rarely applied, though we avoid the height of the season so the rules may be enforced a little more rigidly then_.)

See >> this post << and the two following it for a better description of the variety of Aires and the reasons for the rules.

As Gerhard intimates, these particular rules like so many others, have been made necessary by the selfish behaviour of the few, who ruin it for the majority! :roll:

(Like the motorhomers who say, "_Why do the people in those houses complain about vans parked outside. I shall only be there for one night!"

Thick, selfish or what!!!_ 8O 8O )

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

French aires are very relaxed. Everyone puts chairs and tables out and many aires have their own picnic tables etc for you to use. Obviously if it's a crowded car park aire this might not be possible but if you do your homework there are some fantastic ones, Stellplatz are the same. Doing the research is important if you want to avoid the rubbish ones.

This site has all the Aires in loads of countries with lots of useful info

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

Here are a few pics of relaxed and lovely Aires

Burgundy (free)










Normandy (free)










Pyrenees (free off season)










Aire / Stellplatz outside campsite in Titasee Black forest Germany. Campsite was packed in July and 20 euros this bit was empty and 12 euros and you still had use of the facilities at the campsite. I think a few sites do this. No brainer really.










Stellplatz at Bodmen on Lake Constance Germany. Only one other van on the other side in July. Fab place. 6 euros 24 hours.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



Zebedee said:


> Although they do come in a variety of shapes and sizes, they are in principle just *overnight stops*, and strictly speaking you are not allowed to stay on them for more than one night.


This is not entirely correct. It depends on what is locally signposted, and in fact most German Stellplatz allow more than one night. Usually it is around 2-3 nights maximum stay time. If nothing is signposted then I would not stay longer than one night, though, unless having asked for permission at e.g. the local tourist office.

Chairs, awnings, etc. are sometimes explicitly forbidden, sometimes explicitly allowed. If nothing is said explicitly, then common sense should be applied. BBQs and generators, however, should only be used if explicitly permitted.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

